# Binky free Floyd



## polly (Apr 22, 2007)

Floyd passed away today he hadn't been himselffor a couple of days and he was in pain today he was at the vetsyesterday but she only gave him an antibiotic. I was taking him down tothe emergency vets today and he died on the way there.

Binky free fuzzyfelt bunny


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Apr 22, 2007)

Aw, poor little Floyd. 

I'm so sorry you lost him. 

Binky free, Floyd.

:rainbow:


----------



## bat42072 (Apr 22, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss.... my thoughts are with you...

---becky:angelandbunny:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 22, 2007)

Fly high little angel....ink iris:


----------



## Haley (Apr 22, 2007)

Im so sorry for your loss. Binky free little Floyd. :bunnyangel:

Youre in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about little Floyd... binky free baby.

:tears2:

___________
Nadia


----------



## Michaela (Apr 22, 2007)

:tears2:Oh Polly, I am so sorry...

Binky free and healthy at the Bridge little Floyd :bunnyangel::rainbow:


----------



## polly (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys its obviously not a good week forlionheads with pegs booberry passing too. He was my only true lionheaddwarf i had an amazing picture of him but i can't find where Bruce hasput it on the computer, I need Peg to move to Scotland! I love thenethies and lionheads. I am having to keep my eye on Boo now in caseshe pines for him problem is she is majorly bossy and i don't think shewill accept anybody else


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 24, 2007)

I've been meaning to post on this thread eversince I first saw it - but every time I'd come here - I'd get a lump inmy throat and my eyes would fill wtih tears.

It always hurts to lose a rabbit - any rabbit on this forum.

But when I hear of the loss of a lionhead - it is especially hard forme to deal with and I never know what to say. Since Ginger's passing -the loss hits me especially hard.

This has been a bad week for lionheads - I pray that they're all binkying together there at the bridge.....waiting for us.

My heart grieves with you....

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 26, 2007)

I am so sorry about Floyd . 

R.I.P little man

Jan


----------

